
Two ex-Google engineers built an entirely different kind of self-driving car - jerryr
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/30/16936548/nuro-self-driving-delivery-last-mile-google
======
ta334456
Ex-advertising company employees do XYZ. Wish we could stop with the cult-like
worship.

~~~
Bucephalus355
lol I actually came here to comment on “what’s with the inserting <Google>
into the headline”.

I don’t think it was a bad idea 7 or 8 years ago but now it’s become 1). not
clever since it’s been done to death and 2). not likely to generate goodwill
since public opinion against some of tech companies, particularly those
engaged in advertising, has shifted

